# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen EOS Interior Ziza LED Lighting Kits - Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Volkswagen EOS Interior Ziza LED Lighting Kits - $99.95 w/Fee Shipping!*

You won't believe the difference an LED lighting package makes in your car until you see it with your own eyes. LED illumination is a far brighter and friendlier light, crisp and clean, especially when compared to the dingy yellow glow from conventional filament style bulbs.

Now you can do a complete LED conversion using our Volkswagen EOS LED Interior Lighting Kit. It contains all the LEDs needed for a total lighting upgrade. No need for guesswork or complicated ordering of individual bulbs.


----------



## shawnlgarrett (Dec 26, 2010)

Interested, how hard is it to install?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

shawnlgarrett said:


> Interested, how hard is it to install?


Follow our easy step by step PDF install that can be found - *Here*

Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Free Shipping!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

